# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Im Wintersportforum kann kein Thread erstellt werden

## mankra

Es kommt immer eine 500 interner Serverfehler Seite

----------


## noox

Kann es sein, dass in der Überschrift ein ziemlich häufig vorkommendes kurzes Wort enthalten ist? Sowas wie "und", Artikel, .etc.

Das Forum sucht nach beim Erstellen des Threads nach ähnlichen Threads und das nicht unbedingt ganz geschickt. Und hin und wieder kommt es da zu Problemen, wenn so häufige kurze Wörter im Titel vorkommen. 

Mit dem neuen Server (im Frühjahr) ist's zwar deutlich besser geworden, aber hin und wieder tritt das auf. Ich muss mir da noch was überlegen, wie ich das abstellen kann.

Ich hab einen Thread aufgemacht, und es ist problemlos gegangen.

----------


## mankra

Der Titel war:
Kaufberatung RaceCarver für Piste mit ca. 15m Radius
Gerade wieder probiert, gleicher Fehler.
Nun geändert in:
Kaufberatung RaceCarver, Piste, 15mRadius 
Also eines der 3 Wörter: für, mit oder ca. dürfte Schuld sein

----------


## noox

Ich könnte das mal als Anlass nehmen, die Suche auf die MySQL-Volltextsuche umzustellen... Vielleicht trau ich mich in der Nacht...

----------


## noox

Dürften "für" und "mit" gewesen sein. Wörter mit 2 Buchstaben (ca) werden nicht indiziert. Hab grad gesehen, dass ich einige "Stop-Words" eingefügt hab, aber weder "für" noch "mit".

----------


## noox

Problem ist jetzt behoben:
https://www.downhill-board.com/49032...mgestellt.html

----------

